
555 Timer IC Integrated Circuit - whoisjuan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/555_timer_IC
======
seesawtron
Ah the good old 555 Timer IC. The joys of hardware engineering come flashing
back to me. So much this tiny chip could do!

